# Gazer's Guys. for the ladies (and john h )



## Little Wing (Apr 8, 2005)

hmmm for some strange reason i have a thing for long hair lately n thought shae might have too w all the fozzy she's posting sooooo.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 8, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Apr 8, 2005)

Chris Jericho


----------



## Shae (Apr 8, 2005)

Shawn Michaels


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 8, 2005)

*wow...*

what a hottie!!

     

...the first post...!!


----------



## Shae (Apr 8, 2005)

RVD


----------



## Shae (Apr 8, 2005)

Marcus Schenkenberg


----------



## Shae (Apr 8, 2005)

I don't give a fuck if he's a homo but he is so friggin hot!


----------



## Shae (Apr 8, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 8, 2005)

yea yea they're nice but i want vanity.  he doesn't feel good n it's only the 2nd night we haven't talked in forever.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 8, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 8, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 8, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 8, 2005)

none of these guys recorded me a lullaby i can listen to all nite. i want my baby i'm going to bed.


----------



## Shae (Apr 8, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> none of these guys recorded me a lullaby i can listen to all nite. i want my baby i'm going to bed.


  I guess someone needs a lesbien encounter. 






















































































































































































































































































If you don't like it, no help from the peanut gallery.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 9, 2005)

omg haha. no someone needed vanity n she got him now she's going to bed n not pouting. i'll post more hairy guys tomorrow.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 9, 2005)

I love you RG!!!  MORE MORE!!!  They dont have to all have long hair either!!


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 9, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> Marcus Schenkenberg


----------



## Crono1000 (Apr 9, 2005)

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!! My Eyes My Eyes!!!  Their Burning!!!! Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 9, 2005)

Well??  I am waiting....    

Something is burning... not my eyes though!!!


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 9, 2005)

Che Guevara


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 9, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Well??  I am waiting....
> 
> Something is burning... not my eyes though!!!


 
 name these puppies. 

 the topic in a sex health thread turned to toys n well i thought this thread could use some of the same. it only seemed natural.

 GSpot Dildos
Glass Shafts 
  Baton Dildos 
  Rotary Dildos
Anal Probes
Love Wands 
  Mini Rockets
Vibrators 
  Anal Toys 
  Double Dongs
Steel Dildos 
  Care Pouch 
  Aphrodisiacs 
  Massage Oils
Lubrication
Exotic Bath 
  Key Chains 
  Discounts
Merchandise 
  New Items


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 9, 2005)

Good God woman!!  You are the best!!      
I have to go back and look at the new ones again....


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 9, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

>


He is sooo handsome!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 9, 2005)

if we get away w this one i have more.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 9, 2005)

anyone else think bodyhair is kinda sexy?


----------



## Shae (Apr 9, 2005)

Dave Navarro


----------



## Shae (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Apr 9, 2005)

John Cena


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 9, 2005)

*

*


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Apr 9, 2005)

[/center]

Credit goes to mikethemiz.com. :thumb:​


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 9, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

>


RG.... will you marry me????     
I love you!!!!  MY GOD THESE MEN ARE DELICIOUS!!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 9, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

>


I think I am in lust!!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 9, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> if we get away w this one i have more.


I LOVE you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 10, 2005)

I won't telll....


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 10, 2005)

haha i was hoping you were on.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 10, 2005)

hmmm time for bed. i'm dreaming vanity is a prisoner.... god i love the classics.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 10, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> haha i was hoping you were on.


Yup this is my new favorite thread... thanks to YOU!!


----------



## Shae (Apr 10, 2005)




----------



## Sapphire (Apr 10, 2005)

Mmmm nice Shae, I like the towel pic.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 10, 2005)

There ya go ladies


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 10, 2005)

red x...


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 10, 2005)

yea im guys are welcome to post their pics too.


----------



## Shae (Apr 10, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Mmmm nice Shae, I like the towel pic.


I wander if Playgirl is still around.  If it is, Randy Orton would make big bucks with that pic. Not to mention make girls swoon all over the world.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 10, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 10, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 10, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 10, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Apr 10, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Apr 10, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Apr 10, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Apr 10, 2005)

My god, I wish I was Hallie right now!


----------



## Shae (Apr 10, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Apr 10, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 10, 2005)

why's he got his nice long hair combed into a mullet?


----------



## Shae (Apr 10, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> why's he got his nice long hair combed into a mullet?


A few of the pics are pretty old school. But yet, I just loved the way he shook that ass in front of the ladies in a WWE ring.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 10, 2005)




----------



## Sapphire (Apr 11, 2005)




----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 11, 2005)

Hugh Jackman is SO hot!! thanks guys!!


----------



## vanity (Apr 12, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> hmmm time for bed. i'm dreaming vanity is a prisoner.... god i love the classics.


----------



## Shae (Apr 12, 2005)

vanity said:
			
		

>


Well there ya are ya crazy bastid!  Long time no see. Ow you doin?


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 12, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 12, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 12, 2005)

sorry, gotta love all the guys. hot, normal, funny. abnormal.... it's all good.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 12, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 12, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 12, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 12, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 12, 2005)

hmmm, nice viking look there brad.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 12, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 12, 2005)

is that a come to bed look or what?


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 12, 2005)




----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 12, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

>


that is SUCH a beautiful leaf.... lol...


----------



## Shae (Apr 12, 2005)

Chris Jericho


----------



## Shae (Apr 12, 2005)

Batista


----------



## Shae (Apr 12, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Apr 12, 2005)

Shawn Michaels Entrence Video


----------



## Shae (Apr 12, 2005)

Randy Orton Entrence video


----------



## John H. (Apr 13, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> Marcus Schenkenberg




Hi Shae,

Marcus needs more muscle. About 20 pounds more. Otherwise he is fine!

Take Care, John H.


----------



## John H. (Apr 13, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> hmmm for some strange reason i have a thing for long hair lately n thought shae might have too w all the fozzy she's posting sooooo.



Hi Rock,

Thanks but this Guy needs about 20 pounds of solid muscle.

Respectfully so to them and all others, see: www.impactphotography.com and www.repetrope.com  Those Men are.

Take Care, John H.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 13, 2005)

hi john been waiting for you to show up. n thanks for the links. been crazy busy with moving but i'll post some pics for you from these links when i get a few minutes. n if you ever do want to learn to post pics pm me n i'll teach you. i swear it's simple you can do it. you can learn in 5 minutes.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 13, 2005)

Hey RG.. I love the pics.. but I do agree with John they could use more muscle!!    

Cute smilie with the computer and coffee!


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 13, 2005)

okay john h says he works with guys like this every day. nice bodies but where are the heads? i found a head tho n uncovered his secret....









 he freaking works with vampires. he's either a vampire or one of those vampire hunters. hmmmm n i thought the farm was interesting.


----------



## Shae (Apr 13, 2005)

^Holy shit!


----------



## John H. (Apr 14, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> hi john been waiting for you to show up. n thanks for the links. been crazy busy with moving but i'll post some pics for you from these links when i get a few minutes. n if you ever do want to learn to post pics pm me n i'll teach you. i swear it's simple you can do it. you can learn in 5 minutes.



Hi Rock, 

I just saw this so I answered it. It's getting real busy so I will not have as much time...

Those links I posted do have incredible Men and Women. I am REALLY a computer "dummy" - you're "lucky" I can post what I do. I am one of those that I myself NEVER thought I'd ever use a computer. They can be great though - I DO have to admit. And then they do have their drawbacks.

Go to either of those sites I listed and post a few from there if you can - I trust your judgement as to "who" to post.... 

Nice thread Rocks!

Take Care, John H.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 14, 2005)

the guys above are from impact photography. great body shots but i wish the pics were bigger and showed their vampire heads


----------



## John H. (Apr 14, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> okay john h says he works with guys like this every day. nice bodies but where are the heads? i found a head tho n uncovered his secret....
> 
> Hi Rock,
> 
> ...



No, NOT "vampires", well it depends on.....       YES, the farm IS interesting....

And daily "chores".....

Take Care, John H.


----------



## John H. (Apr 14, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> the guys above are from impact photography. great body shots but i wish the pics were bigger and showed their vampire heads




Hi Rock,

See www.repetrope.com too!!!

Take Care, John H.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 14, 2005)

you seriously need to take a camera to work.


----------



## John H. (Apr 14, 2005)

Rock,

We need to convince these Guys to "visit" www.ironmagazine.com too

Do you agree?

Take Care, John H.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 14, 2005)

i did but there were mainly videos there. i'm getting a program where i can extract stills from vids. i'll post some then.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 14, 2005)

yea that'd be nice. but j'bo is a fitness model right n she's here maybe some of these guys are already members.


----------



## John H. (Apr 14, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> you seriously need to take a camera to work.




Hi Rock,

Yes, but as with  me these Guys do not really like "showing off" as it were "purposefully" NOT to be disrespectful or downing anyone for doing that if they like that for themselves. We just kinda work all day and do out thing. In all honesty, when these Guys wear say a torn t-shirt and worn jeans at work they become even more "visible" and yet are not at the same time - if that makes any sense. As with a VERY BEAUTIFUL WOMEN these MEN are just as much and in many ways and yet really are not into "the display" for "display" purposes. They just ARE - EACH AND EVERY DAY. Best bunch of Guys I've worked with and very down -to -earth and we are the BEST of friends - completely so and honestly so. I guess we like our form of privacy and are not really into any "notoriety"...

Take Care, John H.


----------



## John H. (Apr 14, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> i did but there were mainly videos there. i'm getting a program where i can extract stills from vids. i'll post some then.



Hi Rock,

GREAT!!!

You know how to do "those things" - by the time you tried "teaching me how" you'd be out of your mind... Some things people are damn good at and others are not. I guess I will never be a "computer wiz" although I am told I am pretty good at a lot of other things....

I have always felt that when a Man - or Woman - takes the time to DO his VERY BEST and it is evident he should be respectfully acknowledged and thanked because he helps others to strive to be THEIR very best too. And these Guys do help others to obtain their total health as well. I TOTALLY respect and admire and appreciate these Guys because I know myself what it takes to BE the same. And "advertising" is not really "necessary" - your ACCOMPLISHMENTS do ALL THE "talking" which is REALLY the very best way to share good fortune and hard work. Simply and honestly.

Take Care, John H.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 14, 2005)

john, i'm not a pc whiz either. i avoided using them for a long time. it is really easy to learn some stuff n if you take the plunge n learn something like posting pics n see how simple it really is it'll give you the confidence to learn more. ask vanity what a whiz i am . i picked up a new saying from him while he's been teaching me stuff on mine... "oh man"  haha. but now my pc is safer than fort knox and runs sooo smooth. n i know lots of nifty tricks. i love "oh man" almost as much as some of the other things i've learned.


----------



## dstack (Apr 14, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> (and john h) QUOTE]
> ...and ME TOO!


----------



## Shae (Apr 14, 2005)




----------



## dstack (Apr 14, 2005)

Ladies (and John H), check out my photo gallery on my URL.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 14, 2005)

haha, when i saw you posted in here i was going to suggest you put up some pics. welcome aboard the love thread. my guy gave me new pics of him. soooo romeo. he won't let me post them but he has one admiring fan i know of.... me.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 14, 2005)

oh man. i didn't see the rose petal ones till after i posted that smilie. post _those_ pics on here...


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 14, 2005)

i can't explain my reaction to this guy but since i 1st saw him i've had a weird reaction. the rock's on tv yea so but this guy i'll go see.   Gary Sinise


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 14, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 14, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 14, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 14, 2005)

[URL=http://www.imageshack.us]
	

 [/url]


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 14, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> okay john h says he works with guys like this every day. nice bodies but where are the heads? i found a head tho n uncovered his secret....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good lord woman are you trying to kill me??


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 14, 2005)

Brandon Lee


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 14, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Apr 14, 2005)

Back in the early 90's, this is what the fans call "the pirate look" for Ricky Martin.


----------



## Shae (Apr 14, 2005)

dstack said:
			
		

> Ladies (and John H), check out my photo gallery on my URL.


DAYUM!    :bounce:


----------



## John H. (Apr 15, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

>



Hi Shae,

If I could I would tell Johnny Depp to workout - get into a gym and a program because he HAS GREAT POTENTIAL and is foolish by not doing so. It really would benefit him in ways he may not even think about and he would be damn glad for doing so.

Take Care, John H.


----------



## John H. (Apr 15, 2005)

Many Guys you see have nice "faces" BUT they do nothing to the rest of the whole of who they are as a person. I feel Men that take care of the ALL of themselves and their physical bodies HONESTLY are the best - for everyone and for themselves especially. Really, only doing "half-way" or "part-way" is cheating yourself and those that ultimately care about you.

Take Care, John H.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 15, 2005)

okay i asked permission 1st. here are a couple pictures from Dstack's website.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 15, 2005)

Very nice Dstack!!!      Nice uhhhh roses.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 15, 2005)

Btw D....  I like your look, very handsome and rugged... sorta can see you in a cowboy hat and ripped faded jeans, shirtless...


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 15, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Btw D.... I like your look, very handsome and rugged... sorta can see you in a cowboy hat and ripped faded jeans, shirtless...


 i think his photographer needs to schedule a stop at vanity's house.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 16, 2005)

MORE pics PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 16, 2005)

later but i really need to do some more packing 1st.


----------



## Shae (Apr 16, 2005)

Mario Lopez


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 18, 2005)

still waiting....


----------



## dstack (Apr 19, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Btw D....  I like your look, very handsome and rugged... sorta can see you in a cowboy hat and ripped faded jeans, shirtless...



THANKS! Here you go.

The shot in the black hat is more recent.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 19, 2005)

very nice... but pics TOO small.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Apr 19, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

>


You were saying Sapphire?


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 20, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> You were saying Sapphire?


BETTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     
As usual RG is the best!!


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 20, 2005)




----------



## dstack (Apr 21, 2005)

Sorry the rez sucks on those!


----------



## John H. (Apr 22, 2005)

Go to www.google.com and type in the name "Nick Auger".

See too there "Just for the Ladies"

Take Care, John H.


----------



## Shae (Apr 22, 2005)

A pall of mine from Germany went to a WWE house show. I gues she and I have the same taste in guys.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 22, 2006)

hmmm someone showed me these n suggested i put them on im. i wasn't sure where i mean they could be in what inspires you to work out too. 





























i think he's strengthening his make-up applying hand.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 22, 2006)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 22, 2006)

this is a great pic.


----------



## John H. (Jan 23, 2006)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Good lord woman are you trying to kill me??



Hi Sapphire,

And when I said that (I work with Men that look like this EVERYDAY) I MEANT IT. You should SEE these Guys - and I am right alongside them - we EARN what we have (although I do not think I am quite as good as they - they tell me I am "scarry" - physically speaking - I don't think I am that good yet...).

These MEN "kill" anyone - Men and/or Women - THOSE that APPRECIATE HONESTY in a REAL MAN WITH REAL MUSCLE!!

Take Care, John H.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 21, 2008)

bump

shae doesn't post here anymore so hopefully no fozzy n ricky martin.

me n don't stop are going to post hot guys in here to our hearts content. and if any guys got this far, hi john h. where you been?


----------

